# Problems in the Bottling Process



## winedesign (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a graduate student, studying product design, doing a project on the wine industry. My group and I are researching the bottling process to find the areas that are most frustrating, strenuous, time consuming, etc to then redesign the products associated with that step in order to make the bottling process a little easier. We would really appreciate any feedback as to what steps in the process you all think are frustrating and could use some redesigning and why!

we have also put together a short survey, so if you have a few minutes we would love your input






http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8PCRNKY


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 20, 2011)

interesting...i will take a peek


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 20, 2011)

submit your results so we can read and analyze

i would like to see a corking system that fed corks to the corker that would be a mid level piece of equipment between the floor corkers we all know and the professional machines

also i have an emolmatic vac bottler w inline filter...would like a machine that did more than one bottle...again something just below the expensive machines but capable of multiple bottles

i can recommend the Primerica automatic labeller ( hope that is ok) it is a great great machine but below that is really just the hands and maybe a jig that someone has made in their shop or home

i do not use foils...personal reasons


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 20, 2011)

I took your survey ... good luck


----------



## winedesign (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for your responses!

I will definitely post the results once we get some more in


----------



## grapeman (Oct 20, 2011)

You would do good to post the link to the survey at WineMaking Talk. You forgot to include it there.


----------



## winedesign (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for the heads up, i'll post the link up there


----------



## barryjo (Nov 15, 2011)

I came up with a "jig" for labeling. It is just a piece of plywood with 2 rails to cradle the bottle. A vertical piece at one end has a hole cut to accept "most" bottles. (Since I use recycled bottles, the diameter does vary!). A 3" machine screw with a nut and wingnut holding a fender washer, on the back side of the upright, allows adjustment of depth. The bottle is inserted and the vertical piece acts as a straight-edge for application of the label. Much better than my Mark 1 eye-ball method!


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 16, 2011)

Picture required!!!


----------



## barryjo (Nov 16, 2011)

@ Peterz. I am an analog person in a digital environment. Any instructions for putting pictures into this forum would be greatly appreciated. I just figured out how to email pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## barryjo (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/images/uploads/1872/101_0953.JPG[/img]


----------



## barryjo (Jan 1, 2012)

I have hopefully gotten a picture of my labeling setup to post. It was just some scraps I had from another project. The measurements are not critical. Other than to have the adjustment screw close to the edge of the cutout.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL, I was looking at the picture picture first and had no idea what you were tring to do. LABELING...that is a cool device you made.


----------

